# converting a travel trailer



## wam35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a 1999 dutchmen classic 310. I would like to move the bunks to the front and install a pair of doors in the back to use this for a toy hauler. any suggestions?? is this going to be a structural nightmare??


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: converting a travel trailer

Will the Dutchman handle the extra weight.  You will have to be careful with getting the right weight proportion.  Welcome to the forum.  730 is our expert on redoing rvs.  He will probably give a better answer.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: converting a travel trailer

I think you will have serious problems with the frame, structure of the body and weight distribution.  Toy Haulers have strong frames to carry the weight.  Axles are set to give the correct hitch weight and the boxes are strengthened for the door.

Good luck, but I think your gonna ruin maybe a pretty nice trailer and make it unusable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: converting a travel trailer

well i gotta agree with ken on this ,, i have never done anything like what u are planning ,, most of my stuff is done in old Grayhound busses ,, and MH's that were rotted out or ones that some have got at a good deal and wanted to make them the way they wanted ,, but i would like to see if u get some one to do the project ,, how it turns out ,, and how they did it ,,  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## wam35 (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: converting a travel trailer

Would I be better off to buy a Cargo trailer and convert it using the appliances out of my dutchmen


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: converting a travel trailer

I would say yes, Cargos are built to haul things.  You will still need to pay attention to weight distribution.  NO trailer will tow correctly if the tounge weight is light.  You need around 15% of total weight on the tounge.


----------



## wam35 (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: converting a travel trailer

Thanks for the thoughts


----------

